# Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??



## Uschi+Achim (8. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bootsrutenhalter, der an ein Linder 440 Fishing passt.
Diesen Rutenhalter benötige ich für unseren bevorstehenden Schwedenurlaub / Schleppen auf dem Åsnen, und später für unser Bananaboot. Deshalb sollte es keine Festmontage sein.
Das Linder Boot hat eine ziemlich breite Kante von ca. 55 x 33 mm.
Wer hat so ein Boot und / oder kann mir dazu Tipps geben?
Das wäre super!

MfG
Achim


----------



## Tiffy (8. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Moin Achim,

da fällt mir mal spontan

http://www.schleppfischer.de/shop/pd-909434657.htm?categoryId=107

in Verbindung mit

http://www.schleppfischer.de/shop/pd-481947527.htm?categoryId=107

oder

http://www.schleppfischer.de/shop/pd1117560450.htm?categoryId=107

ein.

Ist eine langlebige Investition.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (8. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Hallo Tiffy,
danke für die Links! #6

Die   Tite-Lok Portable-Klemme TL 5608 (Alu-Klemme für Boote mit ausgestelltem Süllrand. Weite 92/52 mm) hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Ich benutze sie schon für meine Geberstange, aber passt sie wirklich über den Rand des Linder 440????
Ich habe eine Zwingenweite von 53 mm gemessen, der Rand soll allerdings 55 mm breit sein.
Hat jemand von euch schon einmal diese Klemme am Linder 440 befestigt?

MfG
Achim


----------



## Pikepauly (8. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Ich habe Down East Rutenhalter D 10 für mein Vereinsboot Linder 410. Befestige sie allerdings hinten das ist natürlich dünner/schmaler! So wie ich dich verstehe sollen sie bei dir wohl seitlich am Boot angebracht werden. Kann ich mal testen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Uschi+Achim (8. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich habe Down East Rutenhalter D 10 für mein Vereinsboot Linder 410. Befestige sie allerdings hinten das ist natürlich dünner/schmaler! So wie ich dich verstehe sollen sie bei dir wohl seitlich am Boot angebracht werden. Kann ich mal testen.


HI Pikepauly,
ja, die Rutenhalter sollten seitlicht montiert werden.
Wäre prima, wenn du es mal testen würdest. #6 

MfG
Achim


----------



## Pilkman (8. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> ... die Tite-Lok Portable-Klemme TL 5608 (Alu-Klemme für Boote mit ausgestelltem Süllrand. Weite 92/52 mm) hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. *Ich benutze sie schon für meine Geberstange *...



Hi Achim,

offtopic, aber vielen Dank für diesen Tipp!!! #6

Zusammen mit Aluprofil aus´m Baumarkt ist das ja wohl eine Superlösung, die trotzdem weit billiger als ´ne originale bzw. komplette Tite-Lok ist...


----------



## basswalt (8. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

down east kann ich nur empfehelen. die lassen sich einfach montieren und halten die rute richtig fest. die lassen sich auch in jeden gewünschten winlel einstellen. sind halt relativ teuer aber die sind das wert. auch bei wellen keine gefahr eine rute zu verlieren.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Jo ich bau die mal auf die Seite. geht aber erst am we. Hoffe das reicht dir. Kann aber mein Vereinsgewässser nicht mal eben so nach Feierabend erreichen.


Gruss 

Pikepauly

PS ist das Boot auf dem Foto. Das ist mir jetzt erst wieder aufgefallen.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Hi!

War eben los! Passt nicht rüber. Fehlt fast nen Zentimenter. Also Tite Lok??? Oder hinten befestigen. Ich schleppe Problemlos mit 3 Ruten. Eine mittig angebracht mit Tiefläufer, 2 aussen mit Flachläufer. Leider heute ohne Erfolg.

Gruss

Pikepauy


----------



## Uschi+Achim (13. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Hallo Pikepauly,
vielen Dank für deine Mühe und Antwort. #6 
Ich werde es dann mal mit der Tite-Lok Montageklemme TL-5608
und dem Rutenhalter TL-5610 probieren. Müßte eigentlich so gerade passen.
Da wir mit 2 Personen im Boot sind, wäre es schon besser, wenn die Rutenhalter seitlich angebracht werden könnten.
MfG
Achim


----------



## Regentaucher (13. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Hallo Achim, mit dem Tite Lok Arktis hast du eine Zwingenweite bis 57mm. Komplett kostet das Teil um die € 45,-- und ist sehr stabil.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

So, seit Samstag sind wir wieder zurück aus Schweden.

Unsere Tite Lok 5618 Rutenhalter haben prima an das Linder 440 Fishing gepasst und sich beim Schleppen auf dem Åsnen super bewährt.
Zusätzlich habe ich aus PVC und Kabelbindern noch ein Wobblerbrettchen gebaut und mit unter die Klemme geschraubt. Sehr praktisch. #6 

Hier der Rutenhalter im Einsatz:






MfG
Achim


----------



## Pannenfischer (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Hallo ihr beiden!
Na dann freue ich mich schon auf (hoffentlich) schöne Bilder
und wie immer auf nen interessanten Bericht von euerem 
Schweden Urlaub.#6 

P.S.Laßt uns nicht zu lange warten.

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. September 2006)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter passen an ein Linder 440??*

Hi Pannenfischer,

der Bericht ist schon in Arbeit.
Es wird aber noch einige Zeit dauern, da die Fotos (ca.400) noch sortiert und bearbeitet werden müßen.
Hier gibt es aber schon einen kleinen Überblick und ein paar Fotos.
Bis dann....

Gruß Achim


----------

